# Solved: AIM Text Messaging (AOL)



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone know how I can block AIM Text Messaging on my I Phone. They are a bothersome, it is coming form AOL IM.
Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It sounds like you will need to disable IM Forwarding. Normally you go into the AOL Instant Messenger settings and turn it off there.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Can I do this in my iphone? I don't have an AOL account.
Thanks
frustrating....


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is it spam messages you are getting?


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

No not spam, just harassment. I think I blocked it, not sure. Got a site by searching to block "aim" text messages.
I think you can also put in "block" when you receive the text. I have AT&T trying to find out who it is now.
Hope they do.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I wonder if it was the same site I found while googling the issue too. Seems to happen to quite a few people. I am glad you were able to resolve it. I hope AT&T can figure out who it is. :up:


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is the site I used, hope this stops it.
Thanks again,

http://www.aim.com/products/txt#block-txt


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome :up:


----------

